# induction lighting failure question



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Lack of electrons can make a light not light.


----------



## BulbmartDepot (Jan 19, 2015)

If there is no physical damage to the bulb then its usually the ballast need to be replaced. Also check to see if the igniter has any burn marks.


----------

